# Server Error 500



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2010)

I've had _Server Error 500_ 3 or 4 times today, the last one being a minute or so ago. I've never seen them on CC before...


----------



## Shaun (9 Nov 2010)

It's me ... messing with it.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2010)

Admin said:


> It's me ... messing with it.


Well kindly stop, sir - we have important gossip to be getting on with!


----------



## Shaun (9 Nov 2010)




----------

